# X-Trail stalls while driving, battery light



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

2006 Nissan X-Trail AWD Bonavista ed with about 270,000 kms stalls out while driving and then will not turn over. Prior to bog and stall, emergency brake indicator light and battery indicator lights come on the dash. There is no check engine light.

I drove my vehicle to Toronto Pearson airport (about 200 kms on the hwy), parked it there for a week, and was driving home at highway speeds when the battery indicator came on. 5 min later the engine died. Obviously there was no problem starting the car after sitting for a week, and driving some 20 min before the indication occurred. So this is clearly not a battery problem, but a charging problem whereby current from the alternator isn't charging the battery. I'm looking for help diagnosing and pinpointing the point of failure.

Here's what I've done so far:
1. Battery voltage test with multimeter. Voltage sits at about 12.00 after stall, starter won't crank.

2. Charge battery. Once it gets to 12.80 or so, engine will crank and turn over.

3. Turn on fan, lights, wipers, etc. Battery voltage slowly drops from 12.80 to 11.90 over time (it will just keep dropping). Battery should be upwards of 13.0 with this sort of current draw if the charging system is working properly.

4. So where's the weak link? Checked fuse no.34, no.A, and no.11 (all OK) as per service manual.

























5. Disconnect Negative (-) from battery. Checked continuity between Positive (+) Battery Terminal and Alternator "Post B" (this runs through 120A "Fuse A"). Continuity is good.

















6. So the next move is?? Many would say replace the alternator at this point. Can I do any maintenance action before having to replace the unit?

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Have the alternator checked before change anything.
A bad battery has burned my motorcycle alternator and i ve heard many stories similar.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, turns out it needed an alternator replacement. 
New alternator from NAPA for about $250 + core and everything's back to normal again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got it fixed. FYI and for others rockauto had a good check list for electrical probs that could be of interest. You will find it towards the bottom of this old newsletter
RockAuto October Newsletter :: Early Edition


----------

